# cropped ears laying on top of the head



## maddpits (Sep 16, 2010)

I got my dog Silas's ears cropped and the vet definitely doesn't know how to tape them. So the lay on his head... He doesn't have much of a bell on his either. I just need some help getting them to stand. They were done 4 weeks ago.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

this should be all you need

http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/27844-taping-cropped-ears-general-info.html


----------

